# Just about to try out my new AeroPress



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I ordered it from eBay yesterday and it arrived today









Only cost £25

I'm looking forward to trying it to be honest. It might replace my french press at work if it's any good and will almost definitely be coming away camping with me.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Cool! You have to let us know what you prefer the taste of, I am also looking for something to take to work which would either be a french press or a AeroPress, what do you think would work best for a decent cup of Coffee at work?









Looks great for £25!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Well it makes quite a nice brew but I'd say there is one major downside. It uses about twice as much coffee as I would normally put in my french press. The scoop is massive and it says to use one scoop for every number you fill to with water. I tried it up to number 2 today as that's all the coffee I had brought with me.

It's a very smooth flavour. It does say to brew at 80 degrees and I probably had the water a little hot to be honest. I also had a mix of french press and espresso grind in my container this morning due to a grinding accident









I'll maybe have another crack at it over the next few days and inevitably it'll get better. On the video they show that you can get something that resembles an espresso out of it. Will be interesting to try.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Visit the brew guide section on the Hasbean site. It recommens a way of brewing with only 17g of coffee and I find it provides a much more balanced and complex cup







blew me away that I'd been using it as the manual said since I was 16 and missing out. Steve's method (or whoever he got it from) is far better in my opinion.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Must get myself one of these.

Nice mug by the way


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I've had a look at the HasBean guide and it makes a lot of sense. I'll try it like that next time. When I got near the end of the mug I began to appreciate the clean flavour (not to mention the lack of mud you get with a french press). I think I'm sold on it to be honest.

I've got to admit. I'd probably rather use a bit less coffee and take a bit longer to brew it. One of the selling points is that it's a cup of coffee in 30 secs but if you're not in a hurry, why rush









Disclaimer: mug not included with AeroPress







(I love my mug)


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Ah yes, I remember being so excited that I could finish my entire cup without coating my tongue in coffee mud







it should give you many years of good service







I've had 2 over the last 6 years, but I had to replace the rubber foot out the plunger recently. Not expensive though. If I ever get a job where I don't work out of a van, I will certainly get a porlex grinder or similar and another aeropress


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the picture, dual monitors, what appears to be microsoft web developer, or another MS based programming software, a spectrum cup and a scientific calculator. It just reads 'geek' I love it! Oh and the aeropress, bonus! It's on my Christmas wish list!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

seeq said:


> I love the picture, dual monitors, what appears to be microsoft web developer, or another MS based programming software, a spectrum cup and a scientific calculator. It just reads 'geek' I love it! Oh and the aeropress, bonus! It's on my Christmas wish list!


Don't forget CoffeeForums.co.uk on the screen. What else is a 2nd monitor for if not to have your forums up (and quickly cover it with Outlook when the boss comes in







) I just love the old white on black colour scheme so always change it as soon as I get a new package. So much easier on the eye then black on white.

I'm actually programming in Delphi here but I do C# and Javascript too for my job.

I'm getting the hang of the AeroPress now. I've had 2 lovely cups out of it today. I like the inverted method and I approve of giving it 30 secs steep time with 17g coffee. I might try it with a bit of finer grind tomorrow to see how that comes out.

Really loving this clean taste and zero mud


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Keep this thread updated as im after one and will be handy info.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I couldn't get into the method shown in the HasBean guide so I eventually found something else that works for me.

http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/2011/05/success-with-aeropress-and-revelation.html


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I love mine, use it at work and camping! Religious user of the inverted method too.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> I couldn't get into the method shown in the HasBean guide so I eventually found something else that works for me.
> 
> http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/2011/05/success-with-aeropress-and-revelation.html


How on earth did she get so much "crema" (I know it's not really crema) out of hers in that video?

I'm liking mine more every time I use it. I've also been making the grind gradually finer and it seems to be making it better too. I'm looking forward to when I have it just right.

I took it away with me at weekend when i was at a wedding and was making loads for other people with it. Everyone seemed very interested.

Does anyone think it really makes much difference how much water you put in? I just feel like I'm being cheated if I only fill it to #2 with 2 scoops in. I tend to basically fill it up because I'm watering it down anyway when it's in the mug so it's a full cup.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I started experimenting with less water and I think personally it tastes worse and at times, just the same!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Love the setup - mainly the choice of mug


----------



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

i got one last week, I must admit it is 100% better than french press, alot easier and quicker and is less messy too. got mine from http://www.lymebaycoffee.co.uk worked out about £20 inc delivery.


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

I actually think this is the best non-espresso brewing method I have tried, and so convenient too. I use mine at work and, while a colleague got more attention with his Handpresso Wild, the Areopress is quicker and easier by far


----------

